# kit bashing an h class



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

i would like to kitbash an adelaide h class tram out of a bachman brill trolly most of you are americans so i shall briefly explain
this is an h class








they were a tram that ran a service in adelaide australia from the city centre to the seaside suburb of glenelg i could always remember them when i was a kid and would like to build one or two as they were often used in pairs coupled together although i would use kadees on the model version rather than the protypical ones.
another








and this i a bachman bril trolly what i plan to build it out of








does anyone know of what trucks would suit it and anything that could make the roof details like the modern pantograph ect


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Interesting that you should come across a picture of my Bachmann Brill...:thumbsup: I added old Suydam poles to it and wired it for overhead. It runs quite well, albeit a bit noisy.

The pantographs you're looking for are called Faiveleys >>> http://www.tee-usa.com/store/vitrains-catalog-accessories.html


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for the info i got the picture on google image search for bachman brill trolley
h classes also had the pole with a wheel like on yours originally


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's another pic of it...the poles haven't been made in many years---original price $1.29 _for the pair._..


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay, that is... BRILIANT! Overhead running is the only "proper" way to run trolleys!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> Shay, that is... BRILIANT! Overhead running is the only "proper" way to run trolleys!


Wellllll...er...ummmm....I have wussed out a little You see, all my electrics do indeed run off the over head---but---I also install a switch for two rail ops because I haven't strung any overhead wire yet... :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Wellllll...er...ummmm....I have wussed out a little You see, all my electrics do indeed run off the over head---but---I also install a switch for two rail ops because I haven't strung any overhead wire yet... :thumbsup:


I was going to ask why I couldn't see the overhead wires! :laugh:


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

i would like to run it of the over head wires


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gustovski said:


> i would like to run it of the over head wires


That's the easy part...run a wire to the pole/pantograph, you're done...only a little harder to add the switch so that it can run either/or. The hard part is running the overhead...even the dummy stuff for pics is a bit trying...:thumbsup:


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

a challenge is just what i want


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

Shay do you know how to make it run quieter?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, Shay, this is it. You have shut my mouth and made me sit in the corner. The aerodynamic design of your car from a boxy Bachmann trolly is my favorite magic trick of yours so far. Will you share some of this technique with us poor candle holders?

I want to turn this:









into this:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gust,

I happened to take my kids to an open house at a model RR club just south of Boston, Mass the other day. Layout of all scales, but notably an extensive O trolley line running on an expansive network of overhead power lines. Here's a link to their website with many photos ... perhaps something there that might offer a tip or clue?

http://www.bsmrm.org/popups/o_master.asp

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember those trollys in Boston. Never rode on one but they were all over the place and you had to be careful you didn't hit one while driving around. The poles were always coming off the overhead wire and the engineer had to get out and reposition it with an attached rope. This would snarl up the already congested traffic and people were always blowing their horns at th trollys to get out of the way. Crazy place Boston. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You're dating yourself, Pete! That's some old-time memories there!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gustovski said:


> Shay do you know how to make it run quieter?


I never really tried to be honest...the noise (_or lack thereof if so built_) is part of the joy of the little machines for me...




[email protected] said:


> Well, Shay, this is it. You have shut my mouth and made me sit in the corner. The aerodynamic design of your car from a boxy Bachmann trolly is my favorite magic trick of yours so far. Will you share some of this technique with us poor candle holders?


I just build up layers thick enough to file down to shape, file then sand...the wider curves are wrapped around formers...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Man shaygets you work just amazing every time I see it and knowing how you do it with very little money involved. I have seen some people spend a lot and it does not look any better then your modeling. amazing keep it up


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey TJ. Ya I know about the age. I am 70 now but I was a pretty young kid when the trollys were running. Later they had busses running on electricity too. The trollys were gone then or almost gone.
We lived in Plainville,about 30 miles South of Boston just off Rt 1 and my mother and her sisters would pack all us kids in the station wagon and go to Boston. It was a big day for all of us as we would get to see the "Big City" and go in all the "Big Stores". We'd run to the toy departments while the women would be looking at all the cloths. Lunch was a hotdog at some little hole in the wall restaurant with people packed in trying to get fed on their lunch hour. Those hotdogs were so good with Ritters Relish on them but of course you can't get that anymore and who knows whats in the hotdogs now. Then we,the kids, would sleep all the way back home. Very exciting day for little kids. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun memories, Pete ... I enjoyed your trip down Nostalgia Lane!

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm not a old timer like Pete  but do remember seeing the trolleys in Providence as a kid. It was only in the last 20 years or so the last remaining trolley tracks were pulled up in and around Providence. We still have a few cobblestone streets, or what remains of them, still actively used in Providence.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> We still have a few cobblestone streets, or what remains of them, still actively used in Providence.


And down here in Newport, too ... a long stretch of Thames St is fully cobblestoned. Pretty to look at, but quite the bumpy ride!

No trolley rails left that I know of, though ... at least none that you can see. Perhaps buried under asphalt, maybe? I've seen pics of a trolley line running down Broadway in Newport, long gone now.

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Fun memories, Pete ... I enjoyed your trip down Nostalgia Lane!
> 
> TJ


Glad I lived long enough to tell it TJ. 
We didn't mess with those old cobblestones for paving in Plainville. To rough to ride on in the old buggy. Nope! We had good old dirt roads. I love dirt roads. Wish there were more of them. pete


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

norgale said:


> Glad I lived long enough to tell it TJ.
> We didn't mess with those old cobblestones for paving in Plainville. To rough to ride on in the old buggy. Nope! We had good old dirt roads. I love dirt roads. Wish there were more of them. pete


dirt roads are awesome espaecially in an old volkswagon buggy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

When an engineer is not forthcoming, should I tell him there's a fifth coming?


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

i just ordered one of these it"ll come in soon








and will go nicely with the h class tram 
a few things it needs a better pantographs Adelaide metro paint scheme
electric motors and metal wheels to make it run
so I guess this thread should now be kit-bashing south Ausy trams
ninja edit:and kadees!


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> When an engineer is not forthcoming, should I tell him there's a fifth coming?


yes... 
lol
and then is there a sixth coming?


----------

